# Inventory release time



## El Capitan (Oct 2, 2018)

Is there a specific time that Amtrak releases inventory for the next day when looking 11 months out? We have a trip planned for next September and from what Ive seen lately on Amsnag and just keeping an eye on things a fair amount of low bucket prices are usually released when it becomes available. And since we are fairly date constrained I want to try to get the best price early.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 2, 2018)

I know they release reservations that are being held without payment at around 2-3 AM EST, so it could be around then, but hopefully another member here can give a more definite answer.

Just know that the lowest fares may not be at 11 months out: Amtrak has stopped doing this consistently and price the fares based on demand. If the train isn't selling well, they'll drop the fares. Usually the best fares are found 3-5 months out. You can always use AmSnag, a great website that allows you to look at up to 30 days of fares at once. That, and possibly comparing dates you want with other months, will give you a good sense of what the buckets are.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 2, 2018)

Especially on some of the most popular trains (such as the EB in summer to Glacier Park), the fares when first released 11 months out are first released at mid bucket, and then lowered if necessary later. That is because many tour groups may grab the rooms first and then if they have are not selling as they expected release them later. Thus the lowest fares could be like 6-8 months out instead.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

I do see what youre saying, there does seem to be some variance on some trains. One of the trains were going to ride is the SWC from LAX-CHI. So far I havent been able to see any fare less than $715 for a roomette and $1043 for a bedroom (thats looking at Amsnag for the full 11 months), so Im considering that the low-bucket. As I watch the 11 month offering, the non-tour days will be at low-bucket and tour days will be a notch higher. Then, looking at the 4-8 month range Im already seeing quite a few trains with 3rd or 4th bucket rates, and thats in the low winter season. Im also finding similar results for the CZ. This is why Im trying to grab what Im seeing as low-bucket right off the bat.

Thanks a bunch for all the help! I do appreciate it.

Aaron


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 2, 2018)

If you are looking at Amsnag 2.02, be aware that it includes the applicable coach fare for one or two passengers without consideration of the senior discount. You supply the number of passengers on the search page. The best way to then get the actual fare is to do a test booking signed on to Amtrak.com. You don't have to actually make the reservation. I think the $715 etc. charge includes the coach fares for each of two passengers. I am traveling this month October 2018 and my roomette charge was $361 and the additional coach fare with senior discount was $159 for a total of $520 for one passenger.


----------



## El Capitan (Oct 2, 2018)

You are very correct, and I should apologize for not clarifying. It will be my wife and I traveling, and we are still short of qualifying for the senior discount. 

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 2, 2018)

El Capitan said:


> Is there a specific time that Amtrak releases inventory for the next day when looking 11 months out? We have a trip planned for next September and from what Ive seen lately on Amsnag and just keeping an eye on things a fair amount of low bucket prices are usually released when it becomes available. And since we are fairly date constrained I want to try to get the best price early.


From what I've seen and heard, the low bucket fares are actually now released roughly five months out. Usually booking 11 months in advance will get you a mid or high bucket. I would also add that I really don't think the time of day that inventory is released really makes a difference. It strikes me as incredibly unlikely that within the first day of inventory being available, that all the good fares would be sold out. Forgive me If I misunderstood your question.


----------



## El Capitan (Oct 2, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> From what I've seen and heard, the low bucket fares are actually now released roughly five months out. Usually booking 11 months in advance will get you a mid or high bucket. I would also add that I really don't think the time of day that inventory is released really makes a difference. It strikes me as incredibly unlikely that within the first day of inventory being available, that all the good fares would be sold out. Forgive me If I misunderstood your question.



Well from what Ive seen so far, often times if the low bucket comes out early it has a note as to how many of the rooms are available at that price. If its only a room or two, then they can go, Ive seen it a few times. Thats kind of why Im asking. I also figure Ill be very happy if I can get what Im seeing as low bucket first thing. Then if something comes out even lower Ill try for a price adjustment.

Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 2, 2018)

When it says



> 1 available at this price


all it means is that there is only 1 is THAT BUCKET (say $257), then it rises to the next bucket (say $284) which may have many available.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 2, 2018)

Tennessee Traveler:

I thought that under the New Amtrak Booking Rules,the Senior Rate Discount on Rail Fare( now 10%)didn't apply when Booking Paid or AGR Sleeper ppTravel, you just get the Low Bucket Rail Adult Rail Fare?????

I've been using up my Old AGR Points on Sleeper Travel and have only used Senior Discount on Paid Rail Fare Day trips in Coach.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 2, 2018)

They definitely don't apply rail fare discounts to AGR point redemptions. At least as of last November, they were still applying rail fare discounts to paid fares for sleepers. Note that, assuming that is still in effect, the discount ONLY applies to the rail portion of the fare. No discounts, Senior or NARP, applies to the accommodation charge for the room.

I agree that time of day probably has little to no effect. There may only be room in inventory at low bucket, period. Not that someone else scooped it up.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Oct 3, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> Tennessee Traveler:
> 
> I thought that under the New Amtrak Booking Rules,the Senior Rate Discount on Rail Fare( now 10%)didn't apply when Booking Paid or AGR Sleeper ppTravel, you just get the Low Bucket Rail Adult Rail Fare?????
> 
> I've been using up my Old AGR Points on Sleeper Travel and have only used Senior Discount on Paid Rail Fare Day trips in Coach.


I did not say that senior discount would apply to AGR reward redemptions. However, on paid sleeper fares, the senior discount still applies to the coach fare portion. I am aware of this as I have made several sleeper reservations after checking Amsnag 2.02 and my fare is always less that the fare quoted on Amsnag since they are still giving the discount on the coach portion of the fare. And this applies only to "Paid Fares" and not to AGR Reward travel. Points are always base on full adult fare.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Oct 10, 2018)

Well, I answered my own question. Midnight pacific time is when everything starts to be released (online is pretty much immediately, and then it can take a little time (15-20 minutes) for all the inventory to populate in the res agents computers.

Thanks for the input.

Aaron


----------

